# [SOLVED] emerge nie chce dzialac

## Nickon

Gdy uzywam emerge, zalozmy emerge portage wyskakuje mi cos takiego:

```
localhost nickon # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r1  

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1  USE="kerberos zlib -bindist -gmp -sse2 -test" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 

[nomerge      ]      dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ucs2 -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-lang/tk-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]         x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]          x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]           x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2  

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ]            dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]             dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ucs2 -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]              dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1  USE="kerberos zlib -bindist -gmp -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]               sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]                sys-apps/man-pages-3.05  USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl -cs -da -de -es -fr -it -ja -nl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 

[ebuild  N    ]                 sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]                  sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3  USE="cjk -X" 

[ebuild  N    ]               app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1  USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -tcl" 

[ebuild  N    ]         x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]           sys-libs/ss-1.40.8  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]            sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]             sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 

[nomerge      ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2  

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1  

[nomerge      ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5  USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    app-shells/bash-3.2_p39  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -plugins -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/texinfo-4.12  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1  

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.1  USE="nls -bindist -idea" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6  USE="nls" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3  

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc6 [2.1.5.3] 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/eselect-news-20080320  

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1  USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/file-4.25  USE="python" 

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ucs2 -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc6 [2.1.5.3] 

[nomerge      ]  net-misc/rsync-3.0.3  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/acl-2.2.47  USE="nls (-nfs)" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/attr-2.4.41  USE="nls" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13  

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/m4-1.4.11  USE="nls -examples" 

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1  USE="-emacs" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.12', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.05', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bc-1.06.95', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-3.2_p39', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.47', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bc-1.06.95', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/tk-8.4.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.12', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/tk-8.4.18', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.41', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-3.2_p39', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.05', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.47', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.41', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.62-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.11', 'merge') (hard)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

Ktos wie o co biega?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Nickon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ]             dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ucs2 -wininst"
> 
> ...

 

Prawdopodobnie usunąłeś część (całość ?) VDB ("/var/db/pkg").

Zainstaluj Gentoo ponownie.

----------

## Nickon

Raczej nie, bo nic poza instalacja paru prostych programow, emerge --sync i wyeksportowaniem zmiennych jezykowych nie zrobilem: /

----------

## Qlawy

za dużo roboty, coś podczas instalacji "paru prosty programów" się sypnęło - różne wersje są wymagane przez różne pakiety. Jest tego masa, z doświadczenia wiem, że jest przy tym sporo zabawy... nie zrobisz tego szybko :/

----------

## Nickon

Dałem radę. Ściągnąłem Portage DB i skopiowałem pliki do /var/bd/pkg wywalając poprzednie. emerge --sync && env-update && layman -S i wszystko gra;) można zrobić emerge portage

----------

## SlashBeast

Problem jest inny, większy, chyba. Tam mówiło, że m.in. binutils będzie zainstalowany jako NOWY, tak jakby go nie miał więć pewnie straszny burdel masz teraz w systemie.

----------

